# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  INSTAT: 1.6% e shqiptarëve, analfabetë

## Albo

Analfabetë në vendin tonë, rezulton 1.6% e popullsisë. Shifra zyrtare është bërë publike nga Instituti i Statistikës, dje në Ditën Botërore të Shkrimit dhe Leximit. Ditë kur janë publikuar edhe të dhëna të frekuentimit të shkollave në sistemin publik dhe atë privat. Statistikat për analfabetizmin nuk duket e lartë, në kohën kur në të është llogaritur krejt popullsia, që do të thotë edhe të moshuarit. Në të njëjtën kohë, të dhënat e organizatave të ndryshme, madje dhe sindikatave të arsimit, flasim për shifra alarmante të analfabetizmit dhe braktisjes së shkollës. Kontigjenti së fundi, i llogaritur në 50 mijë fëmijë të punësuar. Bashkë me këtë, vihet re shtim i frekuentimit të arsimit privat, të mesëm e të lartë. "Për vitin arsimor 2005/'06, në 1 725 shkolla publike të arsimit 9-vjeçar, janë regjistruar 450 702 nxënës dhe në 92 shkolla jopublike, janë regjistruar 16 108 nxënës",- thuhet në raportin e INSTAT-it, ku shtohet se në 376 shkolla të arsimit publik të mesëm, janë regjistruar 138 788 nxënës dhe në 77 shkolla të arsimit jopublik, janë regjistruar 11 316 nxënës.  

Shekulli

----------


## YaSmiN

Sepse varferia edhe ana ekonomike i ka bere njerezit qe te lene shkollat edhe te punojne keshtu qe nuk eshte shume e cudicme kjo gje.Disa vende te Shqiperise me duket sikur jetojne ne mesjete akoma.

----------


## Tulipani Zi

Nuk me duket shume e larte si % megjithese nuk i di statistikat ne vendet e zhvilluara per krahasim.  Megjithate duhet patur parasysh nese kjo % perqindje eshte rritur ndjeshem ne 10 vitet e fundit ku mesimdhenia ka patur nje rrenie te dukshme.  

Duhet dhene edhe konteksti.  Nqs analfabetizmi eshte rritur p.sh nga .8% ne 1.6% kjo do te thote nje rritje 100% e numrit te analfabeteve ose e kunderta nqs eshte ulur nga 2% ne 1.6% qe do te thote nje ulje prej 40%.

Statistikat ne pergjithesi jane pa vlere dhe nqs mungon konteksti atehere eshte edhe me e kote.

----------


## MICHI

gjynaf te shkretet i detyrojne prindit me shit cigare rruges edhe nuk vene ne shkolle. duhet shum pune per te ule analfabetismin. Shpresoj te ulet cdo dite sepse shkollimi eshte e vetmja rruge drejte lirise.

----------


## murik

1.6% apo 16%?Me 1.6% ne qenkemi me mire se Franca.

----------


## mario_kingu

sme cudit aspak pasi shumica punon ciao  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## saimiri-uk

Niveli i analfabetizmit nuk eshte keq mirepo pyetja eshte se cfare niveli edukimi kane pjesa e shkolluar e popullsise, kjo ne mendimin tim eshte me kryesorja.
Ne Britanine e Madhe medohet rreth 7.000.000 njerez, me teper se 12% e popullsise eshte analfabet sipas ketij raporti te BBC'se 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/811832.stm
Mirepo pjesa tjeter e popullsise eshte e edukuar fort dhe gjithashtu universitetet Britaneze edukojne boten. Ve theks tek niveli dhe metodika e edukimit sesa tek shifrat e perqindjeve te te edukuarve ose analfabeteve. 
Me sa mbaj mend une sistemi arsimimit ne Shqiperi nuk ka qene mbeshtetes dhe dashamires i nxenesit. Dhuna fizike dhe psikologjike kane qene te tmerreshme ne klasat shqiptare (klasat e mesimit, jo ato te shokut enver). Diskriminimi e nxenesve te dobet ka qene shokues, duke i lene ata ne fund te bankave te klases ose ne raste te tjera perse nuk kupton lenden ose mesimin qendro ne fund te klases me nje kembe, etj etj etj.
Sistemi arsimor ne vendin tone me sa di une ka qene i bazuar ne ate te shkollimit francez, dhe ne mendimin tim konfuz dhe i nderlikuar pa nevoje. Ne anen tjeter sistemet britaneze apo amerikane mbesin me efikas dhe perparimtare dhe kjo vihet re ne mundesite qe te krijojne keto vende (UK, USA) per te perparuar ne jete, p.sh Arni the termintatori qe u be guvernator i Kalifornise. Kjo nuk mund te ndodhe ne Europe per nje kohe shume te gjate ne mendimin tim per arsyet qe shpjegova me larte!
Dalai Lama thote qe edukimi dhe modernizimi i pa balancuar ne jete krijon me teper dhimbje, ankth, siklet dhe stres ne individe, Ai therret per me teper keqardhje dhe dhembshuri ne njerez, gjë që Nënë Tereza i kushtoi jeten e Saj. Ne themi me krenari qe Ajo ishte Shqiptare mirepo rralle dikush mundohet ti implimentoje veprat e Saj ne jeten e tyre jo nevojshmerisht ne aspektin fetar. 
Poshte komunizmi, analfabetizmi dhe edukimi i korruptuar LOL- :buzeqeshje:

----------

